# Recommended Oil Specs For '97 Jetta



## Jetta9716 (Oct 7, 2008)

yo, new on this forum, and i was just wondering what kind of oil some of u recommend for a 97 Jetta w/ a 2.0 inline 4 cyl.


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: Recommended Oil Specs For '97 Jetta (Jetta9716)*

Look here:
















http://www.bentleypublishers.c...=RJA7
http://www.bentleypublishers.c...=vg99


----------



## Jetta9716 (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: Recommended Oil Specs For '97 Jetta (tjl)*

lol thnx


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Recommended Oil Specs For '97 Jetta (Jetta9716)*

502 approved oil.
Look in the FAQ in this section pick an oil. I would do something like 5w-40
Jason


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

get caltex delo 400. you will never look back.
been running mine with it for about a year now and it stopped smoking and leaking and running hot. runs real quiet as well.
no sludge.
google it if you dont believe me. its really tghe best oil money can buy.


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (fourie_marius)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fourie_marius* »_get caltex delo 400. you will never look back.
been running mine with it for about a year now and it stopped smoking and leaking and running hot. runs real quiet as well.
no sludge.
google it if you dont believe me. its really tghe best oil money can buy.

N/A in North America. I suggest Pentosin, Lubro-moly, castrol.


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: (AZV6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AZV6* »_N/A in North America. I suggest Pentosin, Lubro-moly, castrol.

CalTex is a brand of ChevronTexaco (originally a joint venture between Chevron and Texaco, but these two companies merged). There is Delo 400 oil available in the US under the Chevron brand, but it is primarily designed and marketed for diesel use (15W-40 conventional or (rare) 5W-40 synthetic; has various diesel ratings but no VW ratings).


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (tjl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tjl* »_
CalTex is a brand of ChevronTexaco (originally a joint venture between Chevron and Texaco, but these two companies merged). There is Delo 400 oil available in the US under the Chevron brand, but it is primarily designed and marketed for diesel use (15W-40 conventional or (rare) 5W-40 synthetic; has various diesel ratings but no VW ratings).

My mistake. I forgot about that and was thinking of something else. 
I would not use it though.


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

ive used it now for about 40'000km and i would never use any other oil. it cleared the sludge in my camshaft chamber and its the only oil ive ever used that i heard a noticable drop in noise from engine clatter. My grandfather uses it in his ford 3.0 v6 and his clattr went away as well. Our whole family swears by it in our petrol motors and diesel motors. never had any oil related problems. Ever!


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (fourie_marius)*

If it sounds too good to be true, it probably is. That's the way I feel about caltex delo 400. Especially so as it has absolutely no business being inside of a VW motor and most likely doesn't even remotely come close to the oil requirements that are necessary to keep a modern VW engine happy and healthy.


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

i beg to differ
http://www.chevrondelo.com/en/...t.asp
http://www.chevronlubricants.c...t.asp
http://www.ameinfo.com/31652.html
Quoted from last link
"Ideal for both diesel and petrol engines, Caltex Delo 400® meets and exceeds API CI-4 specifications, the latest global standard for engine oils set by the American Petroleum Institute. ChevronTexaco will be the first company to offer locally blended API CI-4 engine oil in the Middle East. "


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (fourie_marius)*

Sorry, just a bunch of marketing bilge. Not one shred of that stuff that you posted means that the oil is anywhere near robust enough to meet the VW 502.00 (or better) oil specifications, and as such, it is completely the incorrect oil for a late model VW engine.


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

Here is a brochure available for download.
Heading says its for diesel engines but if you read further you will see that its for gasoline engines as well.
https://www.cbest.chevron.com/...5.PDF


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

i didnt say its for a late model. i thought (as per topic title) that the vehicle in question is a 97 model.
Therefore the delo 400 doesn't come close as you mentioned. - It FAR exceeds vw requirements.


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (fourie_marius)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fourie_marius* »_i didnt say its for a late model. i thought (as per topic title) that the vehicle in question is a 97 model.

The engine in question is no different than that same engine in a 1998 model, and that model year is covered by the retroactive oil requirements as published by VW and Audi. See the following list.
http://www.audiusa.com/etc/med...e.pdf

_Quote, originally posted by *fourie_marius* »_Therefore the delo 400 doesn't come close as you mentioned. - It FAR exceeds vw requirements.

As for it exceeding VW requirements, sorry to rain on your parade pal, but if it was such a good oil, Chevron would have had it certified as they did with their *Havoline Ultra S* (5W-30 and 5W-40, both 502.00) and their *Havoline 505.01* 5W-40 (which is oddly enough 505.01 certified).
I'll say it again, the Delo 400 IS THE WRONG OIL for a late model VW engine, the 1997 model year included.


----------



## franz131 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: (shipo)*

I think a guy in South Africa recommending a 15wxx motor oil to a guy living north of Chicago (which gets a bit cold come wintertime) is simply irresponsible.
VW requires 502 00 spec oils to be 0wxx or 5wxx, northern IL winters also require good low temp performance. The needs of the owner and the wishes of the manufacturer are in perfect harmony.


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

sorry for the heated discussion. i wasn't arguing about the viscosity. I agree that a 15w oil might be a bit thick for that cold climate but i was debating/arguing about the lubrication qualities which i believe is more than adequate for the engine mentioned.
Shipo believes otherwise. he goes to vw recommendations whereas i go to tested examples, testimonials of major companies and personal experience in my own car and my friends/families' cars.
I wont pursue the issue of who is right or wrong any further. read through all the issues and points we have aggresively (hehe) thrown at each other and you be the judge of what you want to use in your motor.


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (shipo)*

I have to agree and said before I would not use it. Not approved my friend.
Using heavier oil to band aid something in your engine is not the way to go, neither is the oil that is not approved. you may have clattering in your motor due to not using the right oil, although this thicker oil will mask the sound, does not mean it fixed the problem.
I would look into another oil. It is not approved and therefore not the right oil for the car. 
Like I said there is a long post with all the 502 approved oils on it in this forum under the FAQ. Pick and oil and go.
In that brand:
Chevron Havoline Ultra SSAE 5W-40
Chevron Havoline Ultra SSAE 5W-30
Are the only approved oils and as you can see the weight your using is all wrong.
15W is a heavy winter number to use. I use 5W all year even in 110F weather.
Although I use a VR6 it still requires the same 502 approved oil.
Hey it's your car. If you think we are full of it. Use that oil. When the motor decides to take a dump on you, or your oil pump goes out don't come asking us why?
When a company advertises and oil and says it far exceeds this or that means nothing. If it does not have a specific VW/AUDI approval it is no good. Period.
JAson




_Modified by AZV6 at 8:39 AM 10-10-2008_


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (fourie_marius)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fourie_marius* »_Here is a brochure available for download.
Heading says its for diesel engines but if you read further you will see that its for gasoline engines as well.
https://www.cbest.chevron.com/...5.PDF

Sorry Like I said not VW approved. It must be damn easy to find a good VW approved oil where you live, why not use it? 
Castrol, Pentosin, Lubro-moly, whatever. Why use a 15W-40 non approved diesel oil when you can easily find an approved 502 oil in 5W-30 or 40??
Especially now that winter comes along.
The clattering may be the fact that the 15W is not pumped to the bearings fast enough on start up, thus promoting premature wear on the crank bearings, lifters and cam lobes. The 15W is now masking the worn components due to the fact that you think this oil is great cause your gramps uses it in his ford. 
This may not be your clattering problem but I can bet you have premature wear due to using a heavy winter weight. I have seen this time and time again with all the Alfa romeos I work on. Using heavy oil causing pump to not be able to get that oil to the bearings and top end fast enough, causing cam lobe wear and crankshaft bearing seizing. Why? heavy oil a lot of the times will not be able to lube those bearings even after it reaches the bearings. 
Now with heavy oil as well your also reducing your MPG/KMP and performance. 
*Shipo believes otherwise. he goes to vw recommendations whereas i go to tested examples, testimonials of major companies and personal experience in my own car and my friends/families' cars.*
You are believing in malarkey my friend. Your bypassing all the R&D that the VW engineers have set forth for these motors and go with what oil companies want you to believe. Tests are usually biased. So most of those are totally invalid and are huge for marketing. Your family experience by no means is proof of anything. 
Now you can still use a similar product as we pointed out. VW has nothing against that oil you use but it is just not suited for your engine for a very good reason. Use the Havoline instead. 
I just don't get the thinking that you, and testimonials from whom ever(most likely not credible), oil company malarkey and family is not the way to base what oil you should use. All these claims are not correct. VW knows which oils you should use to use them, you and all the above are not smarter than the engineers which set forth this 502 approved oil list.
So my honest opinion is to find the right approved oil. 
Just trying to help 


_Modified by AZV6 at 8:57 AM 10-10-2008_


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

i appreciate the replies. Im all for being corrected if im wrong. I must say i didn't realise that they approved the havoline and not the delo.
My engine is in really good condition. it doesn't smoke or miss. starts really easy - even on cold mornings without a choke. Fuel consumption is great and throttle response is instant.
On the other hand (this is just opinion) i changed my valve cover gasket the other day and i didn't see any marks on my lifters or cam lobes. nothing at all. that's gotta count for something.
Anyway, i dont want this to get out of hand so for interests sake i will use vw approved oil for my next change and see how it goes.
which one would you guys recommend seeing as it gets really hot here and it's a high milage engine (even though this engine is in outstanding condition and uses no oil whatsoever)


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (fourie_marius)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fourie_marius* »_i appreciate the replies. Im all for being corrected if im wrong. I must say i didn't realise that they approved the havoline and not the delo.
My engine is in really good condition. it doesn't smoke or miss. starts really easy - even on cold mornings without a choke. Fuel consumption is great and throttle response is instant.
On the other hand (this is just opinion) i changed my valve cover gasket the other day and i didn't see any marks on my lifters or cam lobes. nothing at all. that's gotta count for something.
Anyway, i dont want this to get out of hand so for interests sake i will use vw approved oil for my next change and see how it goes.
which one would you guys recommend seeing as it gets really hot here and it's a high milage engine (even though this engine is in outstanding condition and uses no oil whatsoever)

I would recommend still staying within VW spec regardless of miles.
Use a 5W-40. I guess it depends on what you can get?
Pentosin High Performance, Lubro-moly, Castrol, ELF oil, Selenia, AGIP,Fuchs or even the havoline Ultra SSAE 5W-40.
First 2 are the best IMO. Elf Selenia and agip are great as well.
Jason


----------

